# Eddy Curry Vs Shaq



## DYNASTY (Jun 18, 2003)

at some point in next season maybe a month after all-star break these two players will be equals.
Eddy Curry can hit some jumpers if he weren't primarily trying to be a true Center. The foot injury excuses are for the wnba. Centers are supposed to be built for the post. Did Z lead his team to more wins or more wins against playoff teams then Curry I think not. 
One more thing are you also factoring the respect of the refs are not there yet for curry meaning he can't be that aggressive to get more rebounds because of foul trouble from ticky tack fouls?

another thing It wasn't a few weeks it was the entire second half of the season when He became a STARTER. His adjustment period was in feb. by the middle of march he had figured it out and surpased the level that Z plays.



But listen to this if you were playing 1 on 1 with someone and you beat them because you were older but they were progressing each time. You beat them 5 times there were 3 games left and the younger guy had finally found his game and won the final 3. Is there no way he is better than you now because he didn't win all 8 or more 4 of those games?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DYNASTY</b>!
> at some point in next season maybe a month after all-star break these two players will be equals.


:laugh: I doubt it considering Shaq's regular minute (38) stats are better than Eddy Curry's per 48 minutes stats!



> Eddy Curry can hit some jumpers if he weren't primarily trying to be a true Center.


Vlade is a better outside shooter than Shaq, but does that make him a better player?



> The foot injury excuses are for the wnba. Centers are supposed to be built for the post.


Are you saying Shaq isn't strong enough? Who is better built than Shaq?



> Did Z lead his team to more wins or more wins against playoff teams then Curry I think not.


That's great, too bad we aren't talking about Z at all.



> One more thing are you also factoring the respect of the refs are not there yet for curry meaning he can't be that aggressive to get more rebounds because of foul trouble from ticky tack fouls?


Maybe, but he is a young player, what do you expect? And a lot of his fouls aren't "ticky tacky" I've seen him play many times. They are caused by his own inability to concentrate on defending his man.



> another thing It wasn't a few weeks it was the entire second half of the season when He became a STARTER. His adjustment period was in feb. by the middle of march he had figured it out and surpased the level that Z plays.


Shaq had become one of the top 5 centers in the league after his first WEEK in the league.




> But listen to this if you were playing 1 on 1 with someone and you beat them because you were older but they were progressing each time. You beat them 5 times there were 3 games left and the younger guy had finally found his game and won the final 3. Is there no way he is better than you now because he didn't win all 8 or more 4 of those games?


I see your point, but it would be a little extreme to try and apply it here. Shaq is a 3 time Finals MVP, Curry has no awards at all. I wouldn't expect too much of him.


----------



## DYNASTY (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Re: Eddy Curry Vs Shaq*



> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: I doubt it considering Shaq's regular minute (38) stats are better than Eddy Curry's per 48 minutes stats!
> ...


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

So you think Curry is better than Shaq because he can do some things better than Z?


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

For God Sake Dynasty, will you please stay out of the laker forum!


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

*does not understand where the Z comparisons come in*


----------



## SLiM9287 (Jul 2, 2002)

LOL I dont get a think this guys talkin about.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

This guy posted things like this at other boards too!! Its the same "Curry Vs (enter the team's center)" and he starts talkin' bout how good Curry is.. compared to Z!


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Let me first say that this doesn't represent the entire Chicago Bulls fan bases' opinion. He is the only one who thinks that. His rating is a 1 for a reason(only bec. we cant give 0's)


----------



## DYNASTY (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> So you think Curry is better than Shaq because he can do some things better than Z?


I never said he was better than Shaq all I said is he will be Shaq's = sometime during the latter part of 2003-2004 season.:2fing:


----------



## DYNASTY (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> For God Sake Dynasty, will you please stay out of the laker forum!



Dynasty stayed out of the lakers mouths in the semifinals as well.:nah:


----------



## DYNASTY (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> Let me first say that this doesn't represent the entire Chicago Bulls fan bases' opinion. He is the only one who thinks that. His rating is a 1 for a reason(only bec. we cant give 0's)


Ur Corny-on the cobb of making the playoffs


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

He keeps going to all the forums and saying that Eddy Curry is better than their center. He copy and pastes his introductory statement thats where Z comes in.


----------



## DYNASTY (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> He keeps going to all the forums and saying that Eddy Curry is better than their center. He copy and pastes his introductory statement thats where Z comes in.


U and me need a life dude. Quit snitchin it's in the hood rule book


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Not all Bulls fans are this idiotic. As much as I love Curry (and hate Shaq, sorry just being honest), I obviously know who the better Center is. So please don't think DYNASTY is speaking for all Bulls fans. Thanks.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

DYNASTY, i feel sorry for you.. Not only do you get dissed by supporters of other teams, you get dissed by fellow Bulls supporters.. 
Yo, get a life, before its too late.. Obsession (i.e. w/ Curry) ain't healthy, you know.......


----------



## h8breed (Jun 25, 2003)

can you please ban this guy he's been on the forum for 11 days and started 40 threads most of which are Eddy Curry > somebody, he's spamming all the forums please ban him! ban his ip!


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>h8breed</b>!
> can you please ban this guy he's been on the forum for 11 days and started 40 threads most of which are Eddy Curry > somebody, he's spamming all the forums please ban him! ban his ip!


I agree totally...
He's ruinin' da forum!! :upset:


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Its a shame that some people waste good air for the rest of us.


----------



## Coyat (Jun 18, 2003)

I see the village idiot made his way to the Laker forum.. *cough*DYNASTY*cough*  

We need to put a stop to his senseless posts!!


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Coyat</b>!
> I see the village idiot made his way to the Laker forum.. *cough*DYNASTY*cough*
> 
> We need to put a stop to his senseless posts!!



Somewhere, a town is deprived of their village idiot.


----------



## DYNASTY (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PaytonthelluB</b>!
> Not all Bulls fans are this idiotic. As much as I love Curry (and hate Shaq, sorry just being honest), I obviously know who the better Center is. So please don't think DYNASTY is speaking for all Bulls fans. Thanks.



I never said he was better than shaq! I said he will be = to shaq sometime next season. just by skill not by achievements or rings.



I'm sorry the draft has me acting this way. but please don't snitch that not the way of the hood. Keep it real. I'm the RON ARTEST of this shhhhhhh:angel:


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

*To The All Powerful...*

*If you won't ban him, PLEASE merge all these threads.* :banghead: :upset:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DYNASTY</b>!
> at some point in next season maybe a month after all-star break these two players will be equals.


:laugh: Are you serious?!


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

> at some point in next season maybe a month after all-star break these two players will be equals.
> Eddy Curry can hit some jumpers if he weren't primarily trying to be a true Center. The foot injury excuses are for the wnba. Centers are supposed to be built for the post. Did Z lead his team to more wins or more wins against playoff teams then Curry I think not.
> One more thing are you also factoring the respect of the refs are not there yet for curry meaning he can't be that aggressive to get more rebounds because of foul trouble from ticky tack fouls?
> 
> another thing It wasn't a few weeks it was the entire second half of the season when He became a STARTER. His adjustment period was in feb. by the middle of march he had figured it out and surpased the level that Z plays.



Are you joking? Now I'm not a Lakers fan, but Shaq when healthy is the best player in the league. I don't think Curry is quite on that level. I mean Shaq is a top 50 player in league history.


----------



## CraW-SovAH (Jun 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tdizzle</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you joking? Now I'm not a Lakers fan, but Shaq when healthy is the best player in the league. I don't think Curry is quite on that level. I mean Shaq is a top 50 player in league history.


He sure isn't maybe in two years.


----------



## . (Jun 30, 2003)

i only can vision eddy beating shaq in one event, and that is.....ummmmmm PIE EATING CONTEST


----------



## CraW-SovAH (Jun 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>.</b>!
> i only can vision eddy beating shaq in one event, and that is.....ummmmmm PIE EATING CONTEST



Well he has beat shaq 3 of the last four times, and held Shaq to the lowest point total since his first year in ORLANDO.


But I agree not for a couple years maybe but you never know look at gilbert arenas.


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CraW-SovAH</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's got a point there.:uhoh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>.</b>!
> i only can vision eddy beating shaq in one event, and that is.....ummmmmm PIE EATING CONTEST


Nah, Shaq could probably take him.:yes:


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Nah, Shaq could probably take him.:yes:


Yeah but what about my signature.:shy:


----------



## . (Jun 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Nah, Shaq could probably take him.:yes:


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>.</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


:twocents:


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

There's no doubt that curry will become more shaq-esque next year.. but to say he'll be putting up shaq like numbers is a bit senseless.. I love curry, and I'd say at best his numbers will look something like this

57 fg%
22.5 ppg
8.5 rebounds
2 assists
1.4 blocks

I'm sure shaq will post better numbers than that

curry is 21 now

shaq's numbers at the age of 20, 21

23.4 ppg
13.90 RPG
1.9 APG
3.5 BPG
56.2 FG%


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yangsta</b>!
> There's no doubt that curry will become more shaq-esque next year.. but to say he'll be putting up shaq like numbers is a bit senseless.. I love curry, and I'd say at best his numbers will look something like this
> 
> 57 fg%
> ...


Plus Shaq was doing that against guys like Hakeem, Ewing, and DRob. Curry will be a prolific scorer like Shaq but he isn't the rebounder or defender that Shaq is.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> Plus Shaq was doing that against guys like Hakeem, Ewing, and DRob. Curry will be a prolific scorer like Shaq but he isn't the rebounder or defender that Shaq is.


I promised myself I wouldn't entertain this ridulous topic but I can't help it. Why is everyone always compared to someone else. If Curry isn't half as good as Shaq does that make him less of a player. Comparison's are ruining NBA basketball. We're not appreciating good and great players because we're constantly comparing them to other players. 

Curry is a fine young prospect who hasn't done anything but have some good games toward the end of the last couple season's. He needs to start the season on fire playing well and maintain it. Not come in out of shape get in shape midway than play well at the end. I like Curry's potential but lets be real Shaq is a top 3 Center of ALLTIME Curry isn't that special but can become a very good player. 

Curry has good hands ,solid footwork and uses his body well. I think he can become a 20-22ppg scorer and a decent rebounder. He plays terrible defense and doesn't play with the fire always. 

Shaq is gonna average 26ppg at least for the rest of his career and get 10+ rebs and 3+ blks. He's a hall of fame center. Curry has a LONG WAY to go.


----------

